# 'Grey's Anatomy' star Heigl skipping Emmy quest



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

> LOS ANGELES (AP) -- Katherine Heigl won't be chewing her manicure at this year's Emmy ceremony: She says she didn't seek a nomination because "Grey's Anatomy" failed to deliver the goods for an award-worthy performance.
> 
> Heigl, who was honored as best supporting actress in a drama last year for the ABC series, declined to put her name in consideration for a bid, a spokeswoman for the actress said Wednesday.
> 
> "I did not feel that I was given the material this season to warrant an Emmy nomination and in an effort to maintain the integrity of the academy organization" decided against competing, Heigl said in a written statement provided by her publicist, Melissa Kates, who was contacted by the AP.


http://tv.yahoo.com/greys-anatomy/s...l:tv.ap.org:20080612:tv_heigl_emmmy__ER:14173

I have not watched this seasons Grey's Anatomy but was it really THAT bad?


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Enrique said:


> http://tv.yahoo.com/greys-anatomy/s...l:tv.ap.org:20080612:tv_heigl_emmmy__ER:14173
> 
> I have not watched this season Grey's Anatomy but was it really THAT bad?


No, the show wasn't that bad. They just didn't give her character a juicy enough subplot to warrant a nomination.

Got to admire her for being so clear-headed.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Graymalkin said:


> No, the show wasn't that bad. They just didn't give her character a juicy enough subplot to warrant a nomination.
> 
> Got to admire her for being so clear-headed.


Was she taking a shot at the writers/producers about not giving her much to work with?


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

RBlount said:


> Was she taking a shot at the writers/producers about not giving her much to work with?


That's the way I took it. It's one thing to say, "I think there are other people more worthy." (I'm pretty sure several people, including Candace Bergen and Kelsey Grammar have done the same, although I could be wrong.) My problem is her saying, "I wasn't given the material to work with." Anyone want to predict Izzie runs into an open elevator shaft?


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I don't watch the show but this sounds like a conceited actress saying "I know I have no shot of winning so I'm going to make a big preemptive noise now and throw people under the bus because it's all about me."


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

RBlount said:


> Was she taking a shot at the writers/producers about not giving her much to work with?


You bet. If she was just disappointed, she would have done nothing. Announcing this is just a passive-aggressive cry for attention. Shut up, take the money, go home.


----------



## jwjody (Dec 7, 2002)

Well, the writing did suck.

J


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

She could have been more graceful about it.


----------



## Penny Lane (Dec 3, 2007)

She probably had the weakest story line out of the whole cast this season. I like that she realized this.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Enrique said:


> http://tv.yahoo.com/greys-anatomy/s...l:tv.ap.org:20080612:tv_heigl_emmmy__ER:14173
> 
> I have not watched this seasons Grey's Anatomy but was it really THAT bad?


YES, it was THAT bad. We canceled the SP after the writer's strike.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

For the benefit of those that are not sure who we are talking about:


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

The actors put up their own names for consideration?


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

dswallow said:


> The actors put up their own names for consideration?


They nominate themselves and provide a selection of their work to be judged, I think.


----------



## scsiguy72 (Nov 25, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> YES, it was THAT bad. We canceled the SP after the writer's strike.


Ditto here. The acting and the writing are pretty poor. The story lines are a big yawn fest and the characters are shallow and unlikeable


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

RBlount said:


> Was she taking a shot at the writers/producers about not giving her much to work with?


Upon a closer reading -- yeah, she was. I take back the "clear-headed" compliment. Very passive-aggressive and not at all professional.

But, hey, she's got a movie career to fall back on now. Maybe she wants them to give her the boot.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

Graymalkin said:


> Upon a closer reading -- yeah, she was. I take back the "clear-headed" compliment. Very passive-aggressive and not at all professional.
> 
> But, hey, she's got a movie career to fall back on now. Maybe she wants them to give her the boot.


She's done this a couple of times. And she criticized "Knocked Up", which effectively gave her the movie career to fall back on, as being sexist. She seems to be someone who isn't going to keep her mouth shut.


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

Graymalkin said:


> Upon a closer reading -- yeah, she was. I take back the "clear-headed" compliment. Very passive-aggressive and not at all professional.
> 
> But, hey, she's got a movie career to fall back on now. Maybe she wants them to give her the boot.


I thought I read she wanted off the show a few weeks back.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

whitson77 said:


> I thought I read she wanted off the show a few weeks back.


Well, today's remarks certainly back up that idea.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

You mean the scene with the dying deer wasn't emmy worthy?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Havana Brown said:


> You mean the scene with the dying deer wasn't emmy worthy?


burn....


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I seem to recall last year there was an online list of all the potential Emmy nominees 

- has anyone seen that anywhere this year?


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

Graymalkin said:


> Upon a closer reading -- yeah, she was. I take back the "clear-headed" compliment. Very passive-aggressive and not at all professional.
> 
> But, hey, she's got a movie career to fall back on now. Maybe she wants them to give her the boot.


Her acting isn't that great. I stopped watching the show BEFORE the strike (removed SP) and refuse to watch any movie with her in it.


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

jwjody said:


> Well, the writing did suck.
> 
> J


+1. I quit watching. The first season was really good and it went downhill from there.


----------



## 59er (Mar 27, 2008)

I hate her and her character, but I think the show really bounced back post-strike!


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

WinBear said:


> They nominate themselves and provide a selection of their work to be judged, I think.


Correct - all actors/actresses enter one episode of their show (different actors from the same show can enter different episodes). The rules used to be that supporting actors/actresses entered two episodes, but that changed when they switched to the two-round nomination system (first all of the Academy's actors make nominations, and then a panel selects the five nominees from the top ten).

(Usually, an actor's agent or a producer will submit the nomination for them, but that can backfire - one year, Matthew Perry's agent submitted a nomination for him in the Lead Actor in a Comedy Series category when all of the _Friends_ actors agreed to enter in Supporting categories, and by the time Perry found out and withdrew the nomination, it was too late to submit a new one.)

There is precedent for not submitting a nomination; Bill Cosby refused on at least one occasion to nominate himself for _The Cosby Show_ (and, in fact, when Michael J. Fox won, the first thing he did was to thank Cosby for not entering).

Note that beginning this year, SNL and MadTV performers are considered "comedy series supporting actors/actresses" rather than "variety show performers" (which has its own category).

-- Don


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

jlb said:


> For the benefit of those that are not sure who we are talking about:


I'm glad we cleared THAT up....:up:


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm surprised anybody is still watching this show. The first season was this awesome cute little show. Then it got huge ratings and morphed into an ugly soap opera. I was gone after the "Some Kind of Miracle" episode last year.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

jlb said:


> For the benefit of those that are not sure who we are talking about:


I'm still not sure who we're talking about. Do you have anything else that might jog my memory?


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Graymalkin said:


> Well, today's remarks certainly back up that idea.


Let's see. Criticize your TV work, criticize your movie work.... What has she not critiqued...

YARD ( Yet another rich dumbass)


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

The strike screwed up my perspective of time, was the dying deer episode this season, or last year when she did win the Emmy?

If I was her and forced to do that awful episode, I wouldn't put myself up for nomination either.


----------



## jwjody (Dec 7, 2002)

getbak said:


> The strike screwed up my perspective of time, was the dying deer episode this season, or last year when she did win the Emmy?
> 
> If I was her and forced to do that awful episode, I wouldn't put myself up for nomination either.


It was this season (2007-2008). The episode might have aired in 2007 though. This was the first season they are residents and have interns.

J


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

There was some comment by the hosts on the Today Show this morning to the effect of her meatiest (no pun intended) storyline this year was the dying dear story.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

JETarpon said:


> I'm still not sure who we're talking about. Do you have anything else that might jog my memory?












Glad to be of service.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

If she wants off that show, there's a faster way!


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

> "I did not feel that I was given the material this season to warrant an Emmy nomination and in an effort to maintain the integrity of the academy organization" decided against competing, Heigl said in a written statement provided by her publicist, Melissa Kates, who was contacted by the AP."


This seems more like a slap against the Emmy judging process than the show writers. The implication is that submissions by previous winners gets undue consideration, so it's up to her to 'uphold the standards' by not submitting sub-par work. She could have just said that bad writing left me with no material that anyone would have found Emmy worthy, so I was saving people wasting their time.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Seems to me to be the remark of someone who would like to get out of her contract. Nothing like insulting your employers staff to get you fired.

I do agree with her that the Izzy storyline was awful this season.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

If she were to say that her performance wasn't Emmy worthy, that's one thing, but to say you weren't given the material to work with is a pure slap in the face of the writers and producers on the show. Sure it may be true, but it is not the type of thing you take public. Rather then letting her go they will probably make her a mute that only has sex with homeless men next season.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

Azlen said:


> Rather then letting her go they will probably make her a mute that only has sex with homeless men next season.


Which would still be the best storyline Izzy has had in years.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

If she wants off the show, she could always do an 'Isaiah.'


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Nah, they'll just crash another ferry, McSteamy will have to rebuild her face and reconstruct her spine, and she'll look just like Alicia Silverstone.


----------

